# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software)  sony xperia z te c6606

## megoman

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
انا معايا جهاز sony experia   z c6606 من شركه تى موبايل  
طبعا محتاج يتفك شفرته علشان يقرا الشريحه   هل ممكن انزل له روم 6602 او 6603 او اى روم يفك شفره شريحه الموبايل وياريت الطريقه

----------


## CUNLOCK

السلام عليك اخي
ليس هناك روم بتفتح الشبكة في اجهزة سوني اريكسون روم تستعمل لاصلاح مشاكل سوفت وير أو اللغة فقط 
أما فتح الشبكة في حالتك يجب شراء كود nck

----------

